# ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libssl.so.8" not found, required by "pkg"



## olafz (Feb 5, 2019)

I have upgraded another 11.2-RELEASE system to 12.0-RELEASE. This time by building from sources.

But now, /usr/sbin/pkg complains about the missing library libssl.so.8. Can you tell me what went wrong here?

Hint: /usr/share/vt/keymaps/de.kbd is not loaded. Same problem?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2019)

After a major upgrade you need to _reinstall_ all packages. 

`pkg-static install -f pkg`
`pkg upgrade -f`


----------



## olafz (Feb 5, 2019)

There's another problem:

`root@fb64:~ # pkg-static install -f pkg
Bad system call (core dumped)`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2019)

Where did you get the source from? And exactly how did you upgrade? As you are going from one release to another why didn't you use freebsd-update(8)?


----------



## olafz (Feb 5, 2019)

I was using `freebsd-update`.

But first I edited /etc/freebsd-update.conf so that 

```
Components src
```
was active. Reason: 

```
Components src world kernel
```
left another upgraded system with a broken PAM setup (login impossible).
So I have tried the "source only" way today:


```
freebsd-update -r 12.0-RELEASE
freebsd-update install
cd /usr/src
make buildworld && make kernel
mergemaster -p
nextboot -o "-s"
cd /usr/src
make installworld
mergemaster
reboot
cd /usr/src
yes|make delete-old
yes|make delete-old-libs
reboot
pkg-static install -f pkg && portupgrade -af
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2019)

There's absolutely no reason to do both a source upgrade _and_ a binary upgrade. Besides that, you never finished the binary upgrade (`freebsd-upgrade install` needs to be run 2 or 3 times).


----------



## olafz (Feb 5, 2019)

Test


SirDice said:


> There's absolutely no reason to do both a source upgrade _and_ a binary upgrade.


It is the default entry in freebsd-update.conf and a (simple) way to keep the sources updated also.


> Besides that, you never finished the binary upgrade (`freebsd-upgrade install` needs to be run 2 or 3 times).


Not when doing a source only update. I just have tried to run `freebsd-update` one mor time. It complained that I should run a `freebsd-update fetch` first. As I said, now I am trying a source only update because the binary update failed. But now I just have _other _problems with the resulting system.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2019)

If you want to do a source update/upgrade you shouldn't use freebsd-update(8) at all.


----------

